# Got me a new ride



## JasperIN (Oct 25, 2010)

Picked it up today, also got a bontrager wireless computer and cyclops mag trainer. 
I've mountain bike for years, decided to give road ride a shot


----------



## acckids (Jan 2, 2003)

give us an outside side shot. I like black/white bikes.


----------



## Aindreas (Sep 1, 2010)

Niiiice. Defy = kick-a55 performance to price ratio. 

What year/model? It looks like a 2011.


----------



## JasperIN (Oct 25, 2010)

Aindreas said:


> Niiiice. Defy = kick-a55 performance to price ratio.
> 
> What year/model? It looks like a 2011.



Its a 2011, Defy 3. The shop weighed it for me when I picked it up, it came in at 22.05 LBS


----------



## Ventruck (Mar 9, 2009)

Nice. I like the silver accents on the frame, and generally simple colorway/design layout found on most recent Giants. If you plan to run clipless, what pedals are going on it?

a bit off-topic, but where's everyone else that rides a Giant? This board is so inactive. Maybe it's because nobody has a problem with their bike  , or...I don't know.


----------



## Aindreas (Sep 1, 2010)

Ventruck said:


> Nice. I like the silver accents on the frame, and generally simple colorway/design layout found on most recent Giants. If you plan to run clipless, what pedals are going on it?
> 
> a bit off-topic, but where's everyone else that rides a Giant? This board is so inactive. Maybe it's because nobody has a problem with their bike  , or...I don't know.


Probably this...and maybe ppl who ride Giants aren't the type of peeps who feel it necessary to post pixxors and flood forums with Giant-chatter. i.e. Giants aren't as hip as Colnagos or Kestrels or Moots.

I've been wondering the same thing myself, re: this board's inactivity.

Or maybe, since Giant makes like 50% of everybody else's bikes, most of the other forums are already _de facto_ Giant boards.


----------



## red elvis (Sep 9, 2010)

nice bike. congrats.


----------



## Puke N Hurl (Dec 22, 2009)

Aindreas said:


> ...and maybe ppl who ride Giants aren't the type of peeps who feel it necessary to post pixxors and flood forums with Giant-chatter.


^^^^ This.


----------



## MADMAXB (Mar 1, 2010)

Aindreas said:


> Probably this...and maybe ppl who ride Giants aren't the type of peeps who feel it necessary to post pixxors and flood forums with Giant-chatter. i.e. Giants aren't as hip as Colnagos or Kestrels or Moots.
> 
> I've been wondering the same thing myself, re: this board's inactivity.
> 
> Or maybe, since Giant makes like 50% of everybody else's bikes, most of the other forums are already _de facto_ Giant boards.



Its because were out ridding our bikes instead of working on them :thumbsup: 

Nice bike by the way good choice i have Defy Advanced


----------

